# Engineered beam replacement



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Finally getting this one started. 

9 engineered beams in 7 condo units (3 separate buildings) are being replaced with PSL Plus beams. The existing beams are a combination of treated and untreated PSL and Glulam beams. There are also 2 builtup dimensional beams being replaced. There are a total of 19 beams so the remaining 8 beams are being reflashed and capped properly. Poor flashing, capping, and siding practices are the cause of the damage.

One unit was so bad that the engineer and AHJ required immediate, emergency shoring. 

We are working on two units at a time with two sets of pump jacks for the second floor work and bakers scaffolding for the first floor.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Temp shoring for the summer so the unit could be rented. After the engineer and architect investigations we capped the beams for the summer.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Amazingly the OSB looked pretty good here...but I could push my finger through it.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Ermagawd. I'm surprised nothing actually fell down.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Temp supports - 

We used to build 2x4 walls for every beam we replaced or installed during a remodel. It was very time consuming and produced a lot of waste. 

We started using these a couple months ago and they are great. They are reusable, have been able to support every load we have come across so far and can be installed by 2 guys. 

The bottom is a 2x12 plate with a 2x4 on edge making an upside down T. The next pc is an upside down U made from two 2x4's and a pc of 3/4" ply. This makes a bottom beam to help distribute the load across the floor. Then we use adjustable lully columns for the posts. Above that is a LGS beam. That fits into an upside down U pocket which is part of the top plate. That consists of a 2x12 plate and two 2x6's on edge. We drilled slots in the 2x6's and a hole in the steel beam for a pin. The top plate is screwed to the ceiling framing and then the beam is slid in and hangs until the posts are installed.

Over the fiberglass decks we laid down covergrip drop clothes and 5/8" zip ply.

Here they are set at just under a 12' span. We have a third pole for the center if needed to support or distribute the loads.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I love that idea for temp supports. Looks faster than the 2x4 wall method and I also like that you have clear space by having the posts at the ends instead of a wall in the way.

I'll be saving that idea for later.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work Dan!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Found a lot of other damage today. What a mess.



















Getting the old beams out and the new ones in without touching the interior and without damaging the fiberglass deck is very time consuming. There are a lot of hard to reach nails.



















Also found this...abomination. 










But we got one in.










Some more hardware, other framing repairs, and a little sheathing and we can wrap this one up.

8 more to go.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow!! Not a super rewarding project but I bet on some level a fun challenging one. Thanks for all the pics. 

How old are the buildings?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Wow!! Not a super rewarding project but I bet on some level a fun challenging one. Thanks for all the pics.
> 
> How old are the buildings?


Just over 10 years. We got the HOW warranty claim in weeks before it expired. 

I will update this regularly as long we keep finding new stuff. 

I can not explain how frustrating and time consuming the removal has been. There are more nails in this crap than I would have ever imagined. We are running two recip saws, two grinders, a cordless circ, and a oscillating tool along with a wide range of pry bars. Going through a ton of blades. 2-3 guys just pulling, prying and cutting for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice little cross section of one of the better beams.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That is gonna be one heck of a warranty claim. So, you have to write up several change orders every day then?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Warren said:


> That is gonna be one heck of a warranty claim. So, you have to write up several change orders every day then?


It has all been covered by the insurance. We did a lot of investigating and for the most part knew exactly what we were in for with the damage. We kept in mind there would be damaged sheathing and studs for each unit. The materials cost was easy to calculate and we have done this work before so we had a good idea of the time it was going to take. The only real variable was the removal since we had no idea how these things were attached. The fasteners have been the hardest part, especially with the fiberglass balconies. 

So far we are on schedule, even being a guy short. Our original plan included a laborer but we are currently without one.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This is my kind of thread Dan...Keep'em coming :thumbsup:

Did they ever consider structural steel as a option...That's a heavy price to pay for some faulty flashing.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

superseal said:


> This is my kind of thread Dan...Keep'em coming :thumbsup:
> 
> Did they ever consider structural steel as a option...That's a heavy price to pay for some faulty flashing.


Steel was never discussed. The psl plus was the same dimensions as the existing and still satisfied the load requirements. 

With the proper flashing and cladding there will not we any future issues.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

This beam was in service until about 6 months ago when we shored it for the summer.

That is the entire section of the beam being pulled out by hand.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Great way of temporary support, Thanks for sharing the idea with detailed plans!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What are the columns made of and what condition are they? 

I take it those Parallams were not the plus variety. I sure as hell hope not anyway.

Those residents should thank you dearly when you're done!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

superseal said:


> What are the columns made of and what condition are they?
> 
> I take it those Parallams were not the plus variety. I sure as hell hope not anyway.
> 
> Those residents should thank you dearly when you're done!


The removed psl were not treated but there are treated glulams. Some shot, some not. It really came down to a few quirky details and luck. 

The columns are 6x6 pt. The beams are supported between the 6x6 and pocketed into the 2x4 wall. 

The 6x6 are all good. Some of the studs are being replaced but for the most part they are in good shape.


----------

